# Pro Keepers' Alliance Update



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Pro Keepers’ Alliance

*Having recently been asked as to what we are doing, here is the latest.
In reality we have been quiet on the political front. Having been accused of being a militant group, this perhaps can only be said of the Lobby, and not so much the Alliance, the latter of which will be the focus this year.

TSKA is as previously mentioned looking at [alongside experienced keepers] a primate code of practice.

We are still looking into establishing a retail aid concept.

We have a few petitions raised, also.

And we are looking at husbandry as an overall subject.

Pro Keepers Lobby last year launched and at the time of writing we have some 300 signatures to the PKL.

In the next few weeks, the long awaited new TSKA Website will be launched and this will mean that all of our current sites will now reside under one main banner.

Pro Keepers Lobby, will be the main banner, but Pro Keepers’ Alliance will be the main political banner for the keepers.

*What do we oppose and target?

*Well l have written about it once before but here it is in simple terms 

*A.I.R.C.O*

*Apathy, Ignorance, Regulation, Corruption, Opposition


**What does this mean in reality?*


*Apathy & Ignorance – 

*From the private keeper but of course, we must not forget that this extends also to those whom oppose what private keepers believe and maintain.

*Regulation – 

*Such as the likes of DEFRA, and the legislation that they pass - such as the EPS - European Protected Species

*Corruption –

*Within the industry as well as external to the industry, but still affects the ‘hobbyist’, owner and collectors, this tends to be more along the lines of investigative work
* 
Opposition – 

*This includes the likes of the political RSPCA, and of course those that have been mentioned already within this forum recently, the ‘extremists’, antis, whichever title sits best with the reader.

*What do we stand for and try to promote?


**Responsibility, 

*Be this trade, or the keeper, as in ownership and sales

*Husbandry, 

*Promoting the codes of practice and pushing for their creation

*Keepers’ Rights,

*Too many forget that in this time of heavy opposition, that the private keeper _also _has rights

*Animals’ Rights, 

*Responsible ownership, quality care, husbandry and concerns over animal welfare all amount to being concerned over our animals. They too have rights, it is our job to recognise this and react to problems arising through these issues.

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Rory how is the petition going btw?


Phil


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

All sounds cool 

Do you have a launch date for the new site yet?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Crownan, 

Once the new site shell is passed to me, its then my job to transfer four Websites and their content to the new one, so no, nothing concrete as of yet, but by the end of April we should have it together.

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Oh Rory how is the petition going btw?
> 
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil, 

Primate Keeping at 134
Exotic Species Keeping 617

Cheers

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

We will be changing our stance politically in the new website, l will keep you all updated.

R


----------

